# Nodak members who have facebook



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

How many of you fellow Nodak members have facebook? I'm gettin' bored with no birds to hunt and want to look at some pics that i have not seen yet. If you want, give me your name and I'll add you as a friend on facebook. My name is Phil Hudson from SDSU so don't think I'm some random facebook creeper when I add ya.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i have facebook


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Diver sniper made a group called nodak outdoors forum junkies a while back.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Searched that group... got nothin.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i'm in that group too


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://ndsu.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2491225315


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

ya im on facebook. kevin karel @ ndsu


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll add you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

joe koll


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya there are alot of guys on here that have facebook. Look forward to seeing you

Ryan Lindberg


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a lot of pictures, and 2 videos..

Michael Shutt


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Phil you the 05 alum? If not well I guess I added a random!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Phil you the 05 alum? If not well I guess I added a random! Im Mike Svaleson.


Creep


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

No im not 05 alum, but you got the right guy... I guess I should change that.

By the way, you guys have some pretty commom names. Someone is probably thinkin they have been creeped on big time dd:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I went through your fall album, pretty good stuff. I'm Jim Mertz, I have a 4 hunting albums and a video.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah iv got it too


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't really have many pics up. Girls don't dig the meat piles like we do!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

damn looks like im gonna have to do some facebook adding when i get done playing a little pond puck


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Josh ............. Tanata


----------



## Mike Benjamin (Jan 7, 2008)

I am on there as well!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chad Haabala


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Brody Chapman

I have a couple albums with dead animals as well.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

its amazing that i type all you guys into my search list and it comes up with atleast 4 people with the exact same name...... i had to try to figure out which on were some of you!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Bet you didn't get 4 of me.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Bet you didn't get 4 of me.


Nope!!! only one guy with that sexy of a name!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

averyghg said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you didn't get 4 of me.
> ...


 :-?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha wow, i thought i remembered everything i typed last night, i guess not.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Jacob Krebsbach


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm on there. Check out the pics.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Avery there is only one of me! Heck if there was two every Animal in America would be dead! 8)


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm on there. dan weaver


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How about if you add a person you have to send a message. I got a bunch of people, and have no idea who you are! Alittle background would be nice!

Thanks guys!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't worry we are not all internet predators :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats too bad, Mike was hoping you were one :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to be a disapointment to everyone then. :stirpot:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dang it! I got all excited there for a minute!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

randy splett waterville just got done adding alot of pictures


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel Holweger


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Berggren at Chadron State College. I got a few of my pics from last season on there!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bobby Harrington


----------

